# Ils sont coiffés de ce jeune homme



## Alessia1804

Leggendo un libro mi sono imbattuta nella seguente frase: "J'ai dit à mes parents que je vais épouser le japonais. Ils ont hurlé de joie . Évidemment. Ils sont coiffés de ce jeune homme." Non riesco a tradurre l'espressione être coiffés. Stando al senso letterale, so che sarebbe "essere pettinati". Ma qui cosa si intende? Forse, "Essere pazzi di"? Grazie


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Io penso che "sono *pazzi*" va bene, oppure "sono *infatuati*",  ma non sono madrelingua Italiana.

Per me, il legame tra questo "coiffé" e l'idea di pettinare è misterioso !!!  ...
Bonne journée !


----------



## Garoubet

Je n'ai jamais entendu cette expression, et pour moi, il s'agit soit d'une mauvaise traduction d'un texte étranger au français, soit d'une erreur. Mais je pense aussi que d'après le contexte, cela veut dire "_sono pazzi_".

Edité suite au commentaire suivant #4
J'ai appris quelque chose aujourd'hui. Même en France, je ne l'avais jamais entendu.


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Bonsoir Garoubet,

je me permets d'intervenir, car "être coiffé de" est bien loin d'être une mauvaise traduction. 
Cette expression est au contraire du français *classique*, autant littéraire que commun.
Mais il est possible qu'elle ne soit pas connue en français contemporain du Québec, et elle n'est probablement pas courante chez les plus jeunes...

Cherchant à appuyer mes dires, je me suis aperçue que la question avait déjà été traitée en profondeur sur le forum Espagnol Français qui donne (en français) de nombreuses explications et références  *: Je suis coiffé de toi*

WR est vraiment un bon outil ! merci à celui ou ceux qui l'ont inventé et le font fonctionner.


----------



## Aliph

Et bien, je n’ai jamais entendu cette expression peu courante. Par contre  « avoir le béguin «  me semble un peu plus usité dans l’Hexagone.
“essere pazzi di “ mi sembra una buona traduzione nel contesto menzionato da Alessia.


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Certes, Aliph, "avoir le béguin" s'entend plus couramment. Et les 2 font allusion a un couvre-chef !
Mais le sens en est différent : "Éprouver une toquade, un caprice amoureux, vif quoique *passager" - *je crois qu'on dirait "avere una cotta", non?
*"*toqué" au contraire suggère *une passion obstinée. *


----------



## Aliph

“Avere una cotta ” indique un premier sentiment amoureux intense mais effectivement capricieux et passager.
La phrase mentionnée par Alessia me semble , de toute façon, étrange car elle utilise un terme du registre amoureux entre deux personnes en se référant aux relations beaux-parents et future gendre.
Votre suggestion de traduction avec «  pazzi » est meilleure car plus générique que « infatuati « qui fait aussi allusion au sentiment amoureux.


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Merci Aliph.
Pour aller plus loin sur "coiffé", Mauriac dit qu'Orgon est coiffé de Tartuffe, et pourtant ce n'est pas une attirance sexuelle...
source :  CNRTL, article "coiffé", paragraphe *2.* − _Au fig._ et _fam._ 
♦ *Être coiffé de qqn, se coiffer de qqn.*Avoir une attirance pour cette personne; s'engouer de. _Se coiffer d'une servante._ _Se coiffer d'une drôlesse_ (G. Sand, _François le Champi,_1850, p. 30):
8. ... l'imbécile Orgon en pourrait remontrer à Molière si le goût désordonné et tout humain qu'il a de Tartuffe ne lui faisait oublier ce que le catéchisme lui enseigne touchant la corruption de la nature (...). Orgon *est coiffé* de Tartuffe, et plus il cède à cet attrait et plus il s'éloigne du christianisme... Mauriac, _Mes grands hommes,_1949, p. 26.
♦ _Être coiffé, se coiffer d'une idée._ N'avoir que cette idée en tête, être persuadé de son exactitude. − _Je parle de mon voisin de Beuvre, un très-excellent homme, je vous jure, mais coiffé de l'idée que la vertu est dans les livres de théologie_ (G. Sand, _Les Beaux Messieurs de Bois-Doré, _t. 1, 1858, p. 63).


----------

